# Dogs chewing everything



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got two new dogs that have free roam of the house when we're at work The problem I'm having is that lately they've been chewing every piece of wood trim they can get their teeth into! They've even chewed my coffee table. what can I do short of putting them in a kennel or keeping them outside as I strongly believe and accept them as part of the family. And will not confine them. One Is a mixed breed 1 1/4 yrs. old from the pet rescue and the other is a pure breed chessie almost a year old We've had both since pups and have to stop them before they eat us out of house and home!!! There must be a spray of some sorts to put on my baseboard to deter them. :huh:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Even though you said you don't want to do it, for the dogs safety I would still recommend the kennel. Even if you did spray every bit of wood in the house, they could rip up the couches, eat kids toys, etc. Still a lot of trouble they can get into.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

They sound bored. Exercise cures lots of problems.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Kennel them. You'll never stop them anyother way with no one home.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

You could either kennel them or plan on weekly trips to home depot for more trim and to the vet for the trim that will get stuck in thier throats.

I think dogs that are in thier kennel will just sleep most of the time so don't feel bad for them. When you get home run the snot out of them, feed them and you will have some happy pups!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

exercise them and crate them and never allow them to run around your house unsupervised until you teach them right from wrong. Otherwise they will end up developing unbearable habits that will land them in the local pound.

Its like being a parent you aren't their friend you are their mentor.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Don't feel bad about confining your pet. You only have two options....Confinement or Supervision. Obviously, supervision is not always possible. When needed, confinement is absolutely appropriate.

If allowed to, dogs will get into all kinds of trouble. Not only will they destroy your home, they may injure or kill themselves. They can also do major damage to homes, such as electrical fires etc.....

You confine a dog for it's safety, NOT for punishment. All dogs are "den" animals instinctivly. They actually like smaller, confined areas....they feel safe and secure.

Make the crate a pleasure space. NOT for punishment. Put treats in there, leave the dog open, let the dog find the "surprises" in the crate. Before long, the dog will be hanging out in the crate on it's own.

Remember....it's for the dogs safety, letting the dog roam freely unsupervised is not safe.

I struggled with confinement too before I fully understood it's importance. It doesn't seem like a "nice" thing to do to our pets, but they don't look at it that way. What we think is mean is fine with them. People don't take to dens the way dogs do. Your dog will accept the crate and learn to love it. Most importantly......your dog will be safe.

As far as a spray.....there is a product called "bitter apple". It works well. But there again, you need to be supervising the dog, detering it with the bitter apple and replacing the wood trim with appropriate chew items such as nylabones.


----------



## yellar (Nov 26, 2004)

In one of my hunting dog books, the guy rubs tabasco sauce on the things the dog is chewing on, never tried it though. Just got a new yellow lab and he's a chewer, but when unsupervised always in his kennel crate. If he starts chewing on something I tell him no and give him his bone or chew toy. Haven't lost any of our belongings yet to this dog. The crate worked on our black lab and it is her domain. Never lost any belongings to her either.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've always had dogs that had their run of the house. Sure I lost a shoe or two but they always grew out of it and could be trusted to spend their days inside. My dogs are exercised everyday weather permitting. I tried the hot sauce and watched my dog lick it off like it was a treat and as far as bitter apple goes they race to the apple tree to fight over the sour green apples that drop. I'm not sure which dogs is the chewer as i've never seen it done. But my Chessie will not let the other dog have any play toys she owns them all! Maybe the other dog realized she can chew on the wall and my chesapeake can't take it away.


----------

